# Timeleak HD72A PCIE HD CAPTURE Feedback



## Ultrapower (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi,

just wanna tell you that the Timeleak HD72A Capture Card (HDMI) is working perfect under OBS MP :-)


http://timeleak.com.cn/en/article/view.php?ps_db=prod&pnid=2&ps_aid=9


It ignores HDCP and has very Low Latency like my Blackmagic Devices and very low CPU Usage too.

Got it used 30 Dollars in Ebay (very cheap lol).


Maybe it helps for someone ;)

Greetings


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks, I've been looking into a low latency device. Considered the HD72A, but it looked like it only captured 24fps. Ended up getting the Livegamer Extreme. A bit more costly and you need good USB 3.0, but a great device as well.

Can you confirm it captures at 30fps?


----------



## Ultrapower (Aug 30, 2015)

I use it for 720p 60fps Streaming ;)


----------



## MARSTG (Jul 8, 2016)

So you don't need a HDCP stripper?


----------

